# Complete Japanese karate stances



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 15, 2017)

fudo dachi: rooted stance 
hachiji dachi: natural stance 
hangetsu dachi: half moon stance 
heiko dachi: basic stance(yoi dachi) 
heisoku dachi: informal attention stance 
kiba dachi: horse stance 
kokutsu dachi: back stance 
kosa datchi: cross legged stance 
musubi dachi: joining stance 
nekoashi dachi: cat stance 
renoji dachi: L stance 
sanchin dachi: hourglass stance 
shiko dachi: square stance 
tsuruashi dachi:crane stance 
zenkutsu dachi: front square


----------



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 15, 2017)

to be punctual! those terms refer to kyokushin and shotokan karate!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 16, 2017)

OK, so you can cut & paste. Did you have an actual point you wanted to make?


----------



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 17, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> OK, so you can cut & paste. Did you have an actual point you wanted to make?


thankk you for ur reply and i respect what u said! my point of view is just to list all the stances used in kyokushin and shotokan karate ! so it will be a good refrence to add information to the other friends who don't know all of it! to add i'mnot copying and posting anyway i respect u give me time to read the article ! thank you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 17, 2017)

ahmad abou taleb said:


> thankk you for ur reply and i respect what u said! my point of view is just to list all the stances used in kyokushin and shotokan karate ! so it will be a good refrence to add information to the other friends who don't know all of it! to add i'mnot copying and posting anyway i respect u give me time to read the article ! thank you


Is there a place that you are getting this information from? or is it from your own memory?
If the latter, there is an option to create a blog on this site where you can put all the information that you would like, may keep it more organized.


----------



## ahmad abou taleb (Jun 17, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Is there a place that you are getting this information from? or is it from your own memory?
> If the latter, there is an option to create a blog on this site where you can put all the information that you would like, may keep it more organized.


i'm using my own information plus searching some info from the internet! i'm a black belt  in kyokushin karate ! i practiced 2 styles of karate for more than 11 years(11years kyokushin,5 years shotokan) ! so i have a good quantity of information. to add i'm practicing taekwondo for 3 years and still till our days!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 19, 2017)

ahmad abou taleb said:


> thankk you for ur reply and i respect what u said! my point of view is just to list all the stances used in kyokushin and shotokan karate ! so it will be a good refrence to add information to the other friends who don't know all of it! to add i'mnot copying and posting anyway i respect u give me time to read the article ! thank you



So it's a thread in a discussion forum without any actual discussion intended. 
Have you considered putting stuff like this in a blog? 
It's not a discussion, so a discussion forums probably isn't the right place for it.
And, just an FYI, the TOS here at MartialTalk require English in posts. You're expected to write "your" not "ur" in posts here.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> So it's a thread in a discussion forum without any actual discussion intended.
> Have you considered putting stuff like this in a blog?
> It's not a discussion, so a discussion forums probably isn't the right place for it.
> And, just an FYI, the TOS here at MartialTalk require English in posts. You're expected to write "your" not "ur" in posts here.



Just as an FYI, I don't think the OP is a native English speaker.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 20, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> And, just an FYI, the TOS here at MartialTalk require English in posts. You're expected to write "your" not "ur" in posts here.


oh.. the irony of this sentence. would you not also be expected to write "for your information" and "terms of service"?  
just sayin...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> OK, so you can cut & paste. Did you have an actual point you wanted to make?


Lol. Grumpy Much?


----------



## Ironbear24 (Jun 28, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Lol. Grumpy Much?



He woke up on the wrong side of the room.


----------

